# String aus main und Methode in eine weitere Methode



## dastool (28. Januar 2006)

Servus,
ich hab ein kleines technisches problem.

ich möchte insgesamt 4 Strings in eine Methode übergeben, wobei 2 aus dem main und 2 aus einer anderen Methode kommen.

Sieht ungefähr so aus:

```
import java.io.*;
public class Main
{

  public static void main(String[] args)
  throws IOException
  {
    blah blah
    
    
    
    
    double beat = aktHeart - gebHeart;
    System.out.println("\nIhr Geburtsdatum: " + eingabeStringDatum + " um " + eingabeStringZeit + " Uhr.\n\n");
    System.out.println("\n\n\nIhr Herz hat bisher " + beat + " geschlagen");
    
  }
  
  public static double BerechnungGeb (String eingabeStringDatum, String eingabeStringZeit, String stringDD, String stringDT)
  {
      String sub1 = eingabeStringDatum.substring(0,1);
     String sub2 = eingabeStringDatum.substring(3,4);
     String sub3 = eingabeStringDatum.substring(6);
     
     String sub4 = eingabeStringZeit.substring(0,1);
     String sub5 = eingabeStringZeit.substring(3,4);
     String sub6 = eingabeStringZeit.substring(6);
     
     double gebTag=0, gebMon=0, gebJahr=0, gebH=0, gebM=0, gebS=0, gebHeart=0;
     gebTag = Double.parseDouble(sub1);
     gebMon = Double.parseDouble(sub2);
     gebJahr = Double.parseDouble(sub3);
     gebH = Double.parseDouble(sub4);
     gebM = Double.parseDouble(sub5);
     gebS = Double.parseDouble(sub6);
     
     String sub11 = stringDD.substring(0,1);
     String sub12 = stringDD.substring(3,4);
     String sub13 = stringDD.substring(6);
     
     String sub14 = stringDT.substring(0,1);
     String sub15 = stringDT.substring(3,4);
     String sub16 = stringDT.substring(6);
     
     double aktTag=0, aktMon=0, aktJahr=0, aktH=0, aktM=0, aktS=0, aktHeart=0;
     aktTag = Double.parseDouble(sub11);
     aktMon = Double.parseDouble(sub12);
     aktJahr = Double.parseDouble(sub13);
     aktH = Double.parseDouble(sub14);
     aktM = Double.parseDouble(sub15);
     aktS = Double.parseDouble(sub16);
     
     double jGesamt = (aktJahr - gebJahr)*12;
     double monGesamt = (aktMon - gebMon)+jGesamt;
     monGesamt = monGesamt*30;
     double tagGesamt = (aktTag - gebTag)+monGesamt;
     tagGesamt = tagGesamt*24;
     double hGesamt = (aktH - gebH)+tagGesamt;
     hGesamt = hGesamt*60;
     double minGesamt = (aktM - gebM)+hGesamt;
     minGesamt = minGesamt*60;
     double secGesamt = (aktS - gebS)+minGesamt;
     double summeGesamt = secGesamt;
     return summeGesamt;
     
        /**aktHeart = ((((((((((aktJahr*12)+aktMon)*30)+aktTag)*24)+aktH)*60)+aktM)*60)+aktS);
        return aktHeart;
     
     gebHeart = ((((((((((gebJahr*12)+gebMon)*30)+gebTag)*24)+gebH)*60)+gebM)*60)+gebS);
     
     return gebHeart;*/
  }

  public static double AktuellesDatum (Calendar cal, int style)
  {
         DateFormat dd;
         DateFormat dt;
         dd = DateFormat.getDateInstance(style);
         dt = DateFormat.getTimeInstance(style);
         System.out.print("\nAktuelles Datum: " + dd.format (cal.getTime()) + "\nAktuelle Zeit: " + dt.format (cal.getTime()) + "\n");
         //System.out.println(style);
         String stringDD = dd.format(cal.getTime()).toString();
         String stringDT = dt.format(cal.getTime()).toString();
         
        BerechnungGeb(stringDD, stringDT);
  }
  
 
}
```


----------

